# الاخوان من ذكاء الدعوة الي غباء السياسة



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

في الموضوع ده هاقول رأيي الشخصي في جماعة الاخوان المسلمين .. ما لهم وما عليهم

النشأة والافراد ...
الجماعة اليوم كأفراد وبحكم اختلاطي بهم في المهنة هم اناس طيبون جدا علي المستوي الشخصي شرط ان يكونوا تحت الدولة العلمانية وخدومين سواء في مشاريع الخير وخاصة في كادر الصحة من مستوصفات ومؤسسات علاجية وغير ملتزمين بالمظهر السلفي لانهم يرون انه سنة لا يؤثم من يتركها ومنهم من يحاول ان ينال الحسنيين بتربية لحية خفيفة مع دوجلاس زي حالاتي leasantr

ومنذ نشأة الجماعة علي يد مؤسسها حسن البنا كانت لنشر الدعوة في وقت كان الاحتلال الانجليزي يسيطر وذلك بانشاء الكتاتيب لتحفيظ القرءان في القري والمراكز والنجوع 

وكان من ضمن اهداف الجماعة هو انشاء خط دفاع موازي للحملات التبشيرية التي صاحبت الاستعمار مثل القس صموئيل زويمر وذلك بنشر الثقافة الاسلامية في ظل الجهل الاسلامي السائد في هذا الزمن تحت وطئة الفقر

الي هنا ويبدوا ان الهدف غير مجرم فهو يسير في الاطار السلمي اي تبشير حر مقابل دعوة حرة

الا ان حسن البنا اخطأ حين لجأ الي الملك في عدة خطابات وجهها له بخطورة التبشير تحت الاستعمار وبالتالي مخالفة احد اركان الدولة العلمانية في حرية كل دين والقائمين عليه في نشر دعوتهم

وهنا نلاحظ ان الاخوان كانت حركة دعوية في المقام الاول 

ومع انضمام كثير من المسلمين الي الحركة جعل لها قاعدة بشرية كبيرة منتشرة في غالب المحافظات المصرية ، مما شجع حسن البنا الي الانتقال بالحركة من حركة دعوية الي حركة سياسية الي حركة مسلحة كما حدث في حرب فلسطين 1948

وهنا نشأت الكوادر التي عرفت حمل السلاح مما اعطي بعدا جديدا للجماعة بعيد عن السلمية ومنه انبثقت الحركة السرية للجماعة 

وعرف عبد الناصر ثقل الجماعة فاستعان بهم حتي في العروض العسكرية بعد نجاح حركة الضباط الاحرار .. حتي قيل في هذا الوقت ان جمال عبد الناصر اخواني 

وهنا وجد عبد الناصر نفسه محاصرا بمجموعة مسلحة مما جعله يقدم علي مذبحة قلعة جديدة للتخلص منهم في اول فرصة وقد حدث

وجاء سيد قطب ليعطي الجماعة جرعة اصولية سلفية بالرغم من كثير من افراد الاخوان هم من الاشاعرة (المعتزلة) الذين يقدمون العقل علي النقل عكس السلفيين ، لذلك نجد ان السلفيين دائما وابدا يكيدون لهم فهم علي منهاج مخالف الا وهو ان النقل مقدم علي العقل وان ظهرت اشياء منافية للعلم في الاحاديث فكانوا يقولون ان اوان فهمها لم يأت بعد وهي صحيحة وان خالفت العلم لان هذا يطعن في الاحاديث الصحيحة وبالتالي يطعن في الوحي الثاني بعد القرءان ... (السلفيين يزعمون ان هناك وحيين نزلا علي محمد وهما القرءان والسنة) 

وهنا كانت بداية خلق العدو الذي يستمد منه الحكم العسكري شرعيته .. الا وهو حماية مدنية الدولة من الحكم الديني

فالاخوان المسلمين وان كانوا اشاعرة الا انهم كانوا يؤمنون بدولة الخلافة علي منهاج النبوة وفي هذا يتفقون مع السلفيين

وتمضي الايام بعد نبذ الجماعة للتنظيم السري وعودة الدعوة والتغلغل في سائر المدن بالخدمات والتطبيق الفعلي للاسلام الا وهو مد يد العون للفئات الفقيرة المعدمة من اموال زكاة وعلاج صحي شبه مجاني ومساعدة الايتام والارامل الخ الخ 

مما حقق انتشارا وتأييدا كاسحا لهذه الجماعة 

ثورة 25 يناير ...
بعد المظاهرات العارمة في 25 يناير لم يصدق الاخوان ان قبضة النظام الامني بدأت بالانهيار لذلك تحفظوا علي مشاركتهم بها حفاظا علي مكتسباتهم علي مدار حكم مبارك وظنهم بان الثورة لن تنجح وان كل من شارك بها سيعاقب بعد القضاء عليها

الا انه بعد تحطيم السجون وانسحاب الشرطة امام جموع المتظاهرين في ثلاثة ايام جعل الجماعة تصدق وكانت البداية في غزوة الجمل .. وقد ابلي فيها اعضاء الجماعة مع الثوار بلاءا مذهلا استمر حتي الساعات الاولي من صباح 29 يناير وهم لا يتزحزحون من الميدان ..

وهنا احس الاخوان بثقلهم مرة اخري وبدأت مرحلة الغباء في التجلي في مفاوضات الاخوان مع العسكر فقد كانوا يظنون انهم القوة الوحيدة المنظمة علي الارض وكان الاستفتاء الشهير ... الذي وافق عليه الشعب بتأثير القوة التصويتية للاخوان (وانا قد صوت بلا في هذا الاستفتاء)

لم يتعلم الاخوان من تجربة عبد الناصر ... وكانوا في طريقهم الي مذبحة قلعة جديدة

اشار بعض اذكياء الاخوان الي عدم ترشيح مرشح رئاسي في هذه المرحلة وبالفعل اعلنت الاخوان ذلك ...

الا ان المخابرات كانت اذكي فدفعت بشفيق وهو من معسكر مبارك الي الانتخابات لاجبار الاخوان علي الدخول في معترك الرئاسة ويمثل النظام القديم

واستجابت الاخوان علي الفور بترشيح الشاطر الا ان التعليمات صدرت باستبعاده فقد كانوا يريدون مرشحا اهدأ قليلا ..

بل ان السلفين رشحوا حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل وهو احد اذكي اذكياء السلفيين والذي كان سيجهض اي محاولة من المخابرات في المخطط الذي رسمته ، وتم استبعاده هو الاخر 

فلم يجد الاخوان الا مرسي كخيال مأته ويمكن تحريكه في مواجهة شفيق 

فلم يجد الشعب الا مرسي في مواجهة احد تلاميذ مبارك ... الا انه فاز بفارق بسيط وقد كان هذا يكفي الاخوان ان يعرفوا ان نصف الشعب يفضل النظام القديم علي الدولة الدينية 

فهل اتعظ الاخوان من نتيجة الانتخابات ... لا

علي العكس حاول الاخوان الاستعانة بنفس الشرطة القمعية ونفس قادة الجيش القدامي في التأمر علي الشعب ، بل واتوا باحد قادة المخابرات والذي كان يعطي مبارك تقريرا مباشرا بما يدور في الخفاء بناءا علي توصية المشير طنطاوي ... الا يعد هذا غباءا وتواطئ مع العسكر علي الشعب 

فلو كنت انا مكان مرسي لاقلت اعضاء المجلس العسكري بالكامل او علي الاقل اتيت باحد القادة المحايدين واعطيته الضوء الاخضر في تطهير قيادات الجيش كأول خطوة ... افلا يعد هذا غباء

عدم تعيين الثوار الشباب في الوزارات والهيئات بدلا من اختيارات الاخوان ... ام يكن هذا غباء

نادي الثوار بل والسلفيين محمد مرسي بتطهير الداخلية واعادة هيكلتها ... فلم يستمع ، فقد كان يظن ان مات الملك عاش الملك وان الجيش معه وانخدع بصلاة السيسي خلفه ومناولته الحذاء بعد الصلاة

حتي وبعد ان ظهرت نية الجيش في تجييش الثوار ضد محمد مرسي وصمتهم في احداث الاتحادية ومهاجمة القصر الرئاسي ... لم تحرك الجماعة ساكنا معتمدين علي عناصرها ونذكر خطبة مرسي في الجماعة امام قصر الاتحادية مما اوغل صدر الثوار المحرك الاساسي للثورة ... افلا يعد هذا غباء

وبعد ان حركت المخابرات حركة تمرد وبدأت في الاتساع والدعوة ل 30 يونيو .. لم يحرك مرسي ساكنا ولم يري الاخوان الحقيقة الظاهرة ولم يتقدموا بمبادرة لحل الازمة ... الا يعد هذا غباء 

وبعد حل مجلس الشعب المنتخب وظهور الدولة العميقة بدعم من الجيش ... لم يعتبر الاخوان من هذه الحركة ... افلا يعد هذا غباء

وبعد اعطاء الجيش انذار ... كان يمكن لمحمد مرسي و الاخوان اعلان تخلي مرسي عن السلطة وعمل انتخابات مبكرة باشراف مرسي نفسه وقطع الخط علي الجيش والمخابرات ... الا اننا فوجئنا بخطاب يقول انهم رجال الجيش والشرطة من الذهب ... اليس هذا غباء واسئثار بمصلحة الجماعة علي مصلحة الوطن ...

جتي وبعد المذبحة كان يمكن لمرسي من محبسه اعلان تخليه عن الشرعية في مقابل انتخابات نزيهه يشرف عليها جمعيات رقابية عالمية ، وكان كل الغرب سيدعمه في هذا كمحاولة اخيرة ... الا انه لم يفعل ... اليس هذا غباء 

واخيرا ان ضد قتل العزل المدنيين وضد الدولة الدينية وكنت مع 30 يونيو كما اعلن الجيش بانتخابات تأتي بمدني ليس له اي خلفيات عسكرية .. الا ان الجيش كان قد اعطي الشعب درسا في سفك الدماء ، دماء المعارضين لحكم الجيش ، ولو كان الجيش يريد خيرا لوضع في الدستور المعدل مادة تجعل الجيش حارسا للدولة المدنية الديمقراطية ... ولكنه لم يفعل ...

بل وخلق العدو الازلي وهو الدولة الدينية ، فاما نحن معه او الدولة الدينية .. الدائرة المفرغة 

وسيعمل السيسي كما عمل مبارك في اعقاب اغتيال السادات تلات اربع سنين شغل ... ثم النوم في العسل بعد هدوء الثوار وامتصاص غضب الناس

لن يسمح العسكر باي صناعات متقدمه وخاصة المعدنية والاليكترونية ... وهذه الصناعات لا تقوم الا بدعم مباشر من الدولة لضخامتها .. لكنهم لن يفعلو طمأنتاً لاسرائيل 

لن يسمح العسكر باشياء كثيرة ساضعها في موضوع منفصل ... اللهم الا من السياحة وكل الاشياء التي تكون مفاتيحها مع الغرب واسرائيل 

هذا باختصار ...

ايه رايك يا ياسر ... غباء مدقع ام لا من الاخوان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2015)

مممم هو مش غباء قد ما كان ثقه كبيره فى الارهابيين تبعهم و اعوانهم-- و  زى ما كان شفيق كاسب اصلا و بالتهديد اعلن مرسى هو الكسبان-- كانوا فكريين ان بالتهديد بردوا هيستمروا -- خصوصا بعد ما طيروا طنطاوى و الى معاه و مثل ما قولت مرسى كان واثق فى السيسى...
بس السيسي لعبها صح  
 الغباء بئا ان بعد ما انقلبت الاحداث خلاص يفضلوا مصدقين ان اتباعهم هيقدروا يعملوا شىء و انهم فعلا هيقدروا يقولوا للزمان ارجع يا زمان 
عمت مليش انا فى الكلام دا بس ادينى اهو غلست فى الموضوع بكلمتين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2015)

> وسيعمل السيسي كما عمل مبارك في
> اعقاب اغتيال السادات تلات اربع سنين شغل ... ثم النوم في العسل بعد هدوء الثوار
> وامتصاص غضب الناس


 
مش معاك فى الجمله دى --  قد يحدث فى حاله لو مرض  و اصبح من حوله هو الى بيدور الامور---
و عمتا  بردوا محبش احكم  على شىء سوف يحدث فى المستقبل --
لا الشعب له امان لنسبه الجهل و الفقر الكبيره الى فيه-- و لا  الانسان نفسه تقدر تقول عليه انه كويس و هيفضل كويس طول عمره--
 علينا  اننا نصلى دايما ان الرب يكون معاه و يديله حكمه فى اداره البلد--
و يدى للشعب حبه من الاحمر علشان يشتغلوا بضمير-- لانه حتى لو كان احسن قيادى فى العالم كله  مع شعب مش عايز يتعب-- مش هيقدر يعمل شىء!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2015)

الاخوان اكبر خطر على العالم
هم يريدون السيطرة هلى جميع العالم
وكل المنظمات الارهابية منبثقة من جماعة الاخوان


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2015)

(مممممممممممم )على رأى صديقتى الصدوقة حبوا هههههه

استاذ ياسر  انا متفقة معاك ان الاخوان اغبياء ويستحقون اللقب بجدارة مع مرتبة الشرف
هذا ما اتفق معك فيه 
والحق يقال الجماعة كان لها دور اجتماعى تطوعى رائع فى النجوع والقرى وحتى العشوائيات بالمحافظات  تلاقيهم  لهم اكثر من نشاط ومساعدة للفقراء والارامل  وتوزيع  كرتونة رمضان قبل رمضان وقبل الاعياد ده احنا كلنا كنا بنشوفه ومعترفين بيه لكن الهدف كان ايه؟؟ يمكن فى سنين مضت كان هدفهم خدمة المجتمع وده على ما اظن كان بيقوى مكانة الجماعة ويسيطها  يعنى تقدر تقول تجهيز وتلميع وفرش قاعدة متينة للجماعة من عامة الشعب ومن مختلف المحافظات ودى فى حد ذاتها نقطة فيها دهاء و خبث لانهم استغلوا حاجة الناس وفقرهم من اجل مصالحهم وتجهيز كوادر الجماعة وتهيئتهم للوصول للحكم والتسلط وفرض الدولة والخلافة كما يحلمون من وجهة نظرى ولما جات الفرصة زى ما كلنا شوفنا رجع الغباء يتسلط عليهم وزى ما يكون ربنا اراد يستمروا بغباءهم وهيمنة السلطة والغرور والكراسى اعمتهم عن الحقيقة والخروج من المأزق ...

لكن حضرتك ذكرت امور عجيبة غريبة مريبة  بصراحة مش قاتدرة افهم هل دى تخمينات توقعات تخيلات ام حقيقة ولو حقيقة فما هى مصادرك ؟!



اتوا باحد قادة المخابرات والذي كان يعطي مبارك تقريرا مباشرا بما يدور في الخفاء بناءا علي توصية المشير طنطاوي ...

هنا حضرتك بتقصد مين بالضبط المرشح الرئاسى الخاسر ام الرابح 

وان الجيش معه وانخدع بصلاة السيسي خلفه ومناولته الحذاء بعد الصلاة

انا مشوفتش دى !! ولا سمعت عنها ابدا  السيسى عمل كده؟! هنا بتصور وكأن السيسى انسان وصولى وانتهازى وبوشين مع العلم هو موقفه واضح وصريح واعلنها مباشرة امام الجميع وفى الاعلام عدم ارتياحه لسياسة الاخوان والطريق اللى كانوا رسمينه للبلد وكشف عن امور كثيرة كانت بتحصل من ورا الشعب

كمان ليه دايما حضرتك بتفترض ان الجيش هيئة فاسدة ومحتاجة تطهير هو لو الجيش فاسد مش كنا دلوات زى سوريا او قريبين من حال العراق وغيرهم من الدول المحاصرة والمستعمرة من قبل الجماعات والتنظيمات الارهابية  هما الناس دول يعنى غاويين موت !!!
مكانوا تخلوا عن مواقعهم ومبادئهم وسابوا  المرتزقة فى سينا والعريش وعملوا ولاية واستقروا فى حتة من اراضينا ووقتها يبقا الجيش  كله فساد  بحق ! ويحق لنا نقول انه فى بعض الاشخاص سهلوا ومكنوا تنظيم بيت المقدس وانصار فلان وعلان  ويبقا الكلام على حق !

إنما الحاصل مش كده خالص انا مش لاقية امارة على كلامك عن الجيش تحديدا !!


ولو كان الجيش يريد خيرا لوضع في الدستور المعدل مادة تجعل الجيش حارسا للدولة المدنية الديمقراطية ... ولكنه لم يفعل ...

اومال الجيش بيريد ايه شرا؟؟؟؟  مش عارفة احنا جيشنا مش ناس افغان ولا من دولة تانية جيشنا والله مصريين زينا  يعنى مش عملاء ولا مرتزقة مُأجرين !

 ليه لا؟! ميكونش اللى بيحكم البلد من الجيش ليه لا خصوصا اننا كمصريين بنعتز بجيشنا لانه اولا هو مصدر لانتصارنا وحمايتنا من كل عدو سواء داخلى او خارجى ثانيا  تعالى نبص على منشآت الجيش مستشفيات ومصانع وكليات انضف وارقى مستوى من الخدمات مش هتلاقيه غير فى منشآت تحت ادارة ومن انشاء الجيش يبقا ليه بقا اكره ومحبش ان الجيش يدير البلد مش احسن ما اجيب واحد تايه مش عارف يقول كلمتين على بعض وكان بيوزع اراضينا و معندوش اى مانع يتنازل عن حتة يمين وحتة شمال ويدخل الغزاوية يستوطنوا فى جزء من ارضنا 
ايهما افضل؟!!



وسيعمل السيسي كما عمل مبارك في اعقاب اغتيال السادات تلات اربع سنين شغل ... ثم النوم في العسل بعد هدوء الثوار وامتصاص غضب الناس


يااا حول العالم ههههه ليه بس بنتوقع البلا قبل حدوثه يا سيدى هو مش فى انتخابات ؟!

يعنى الراجل هنج وبطل يشتغل بسيطة انتخابات ونجيب غيره  دى حاجة كمان مبارك اعد  عمر كامل الدستور الجديد بيمنحه فترتين فقط لا غير وصلحلى لو كنت غلطانة يعنى مش هيلحق ينام فى العسل ولا حاجة وبصراحة انا شايفة الراجل مبيهمدش يمكن هو اكتر واحد شغال فى البلد اليومين دول


لن يسمح العسكر باي صناعات متقدمه وخاصة المعدنية والاليكترونية ... وهذه الصناعات لا تقوم الا بدعم مباشر من الدولة لضخامتها .. لكنهم لن يفعلو طمأنتاً لاسرائيل 

ليه ؟؟؟ وايه الامارة على كلامك ؟؟؟

لن يسمح العسكر باشياء كثيرة ساضعها في موضوع منفصل ... اللهم الا من السياحة وكل الاشياء التي تكون مفاتيحها مع الغرب واسرائيل 

منتظرينك


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2015)

لو الموضوع متحذفش هشارك
خليك  اذكى من الاخوان 
اشارك وفى الاخر  كجهودى يبقى فى البطيخ هههه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يونيو 2015)

كويس أنك عملت موضوع منفصل نتناقش فيه بحرية 


قرأت مقالتك ، اتفق معك فى اشياء وأختلف فى غيرها 


لعلنا نخرج بشئ مفيد إن شاء الله ياياسر 


قد آن أوان الشروع فى المقصود


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى;370370

[SIZE=5 قال:
			
		

> بعيدا عن نشأة الجماعة ثم تحزبها والذى أراه - أعنى التحزب - جر على الأمة ويلات ومحن
> [/SIZE]
> 
> مازلنا نتجرع مرارتها حتى الآن
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

وهل تشك أنت كمسلم أن السنة ( الصحيحة ) هى أحد الوحيين ؟
ألا يكفيك ( وماينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحى يوحى )
مش هنتوسع فى النقطة دى دلوقت

ببساطة وفي جملة واحدة 

عندما تسمع عن آية صحيحة او حسنة او ضعيفة او او ...
هنا يتساوي النطق بالوحيان ... وحتي ذلك الحين لا يوجد الا وحي وحيد ليس فيه هوي 

معلومة اخري جميع النصوص الدينية الموروثة هي ظنية ما عدا الانبياء والرسل ومن تعاملوا مع الله ببرهان
والدليل (إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابي) لم يقل اني ايقنت :t7:

تقول


أرى خلطا هنا بين جمعة الغضب 28 يناير ، وبين موقعة الجمل 2 فبراير 
فأيهما تقصد أم تقصد الإثنين ؟

اقول
الاثنين

تقول

لماذا تسميه فى تلك الفترة غباء ؟
هذا طبيعى فى مثل تلك الاحوال 
فإن شعر الإخوان أنهم القوة المنظمة على الأرض فقد كان الجيش القوة المسيطرة على البلد كلها 
ثم لاتنسى ياعزيى أنه كان ( الجيش ) منبطحا لأبعد الحدود لعلو الموجة آنذاك مستجيبا لجل الطلبات التى طالبت بحياة ديمقراطية وكذلك تسليم السلطة 
فلماذا الإصطدام معه والحال كذلك ؟؟!!
إنت نسيت النغمة التى كانت شغالة 
الجيش هو حامى الثورة والثوار !
فاكر الأيام دى ياياسر 
( سيبك من اللى حصل بعد كده )

اقول

لان الجيش والمخابرات كانوا عايزين كده .. واستغلوا الفرصة عشان ازاحة مبارك اولا لانه كان سيأتي بابنه وهو تقليد جديد لم يتبع في مصر وكان سيترتب عليه اثار مدمرة علي نظام الحكم في مصر

الجيش لو كان عايز يقمع المظاهرات يوم 25 كان قمعها في ساعة واحدة بالدم .. 
لكن سيناريوهات المخابرات لمثل هذه الحالات كانت جاهزة

ولو كان الاخوان "حاذقين" كانوا جمعوا كل طوايف اللعبة وجعلوها متحدة ضد سيناريو المخابرات ولكنها الانانية ... بل لو كانوا "حاذقين" اكتر كانوا لعبوها من وراء الستار بتحريك قادة الثورة وقالوا لهم نحن لكم ظهير بشري ... لكن ما طلعوش "حاذقين"

تقول
 
ربما كانوا حسنى النية زيادة عن اللزوم 
بس لاحظ 
بعد يناير فتحوا الساحة للجميع ومنهم مايسمى بالإسلام السياسى للدخول فى المعترك السياسى 
بلا سقف !
يعنى ( انتو ليه تلعبوا فى الخفاء تعالوا العبوا سياسة فى النور )
ماتعمل ياعم اللى انتا عايزه
أحزاب ماشى
مؤتمرات مافيش مشكلة 
انتخابات حرة أيوة
عيش ياعم الحج بحرية !

اقول 

لا ليس حسن نية ولا حتي حسني نية 
الخطة واضحة التدرج لطمئنة الشعب وكسب الثقة 
ثم الانطلاق في اتجاه دولة الخلافة بكل حذافيرها 
قولا واحدا 

تقول

كان أذكى قرار اتخذوه

اقول
 كـــــــــــــــــان لحسن حظ مصر

تقول

 كان أغبى قرار اتخذوه

اقول

الحمد لله

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> (مممممممممممم )على رأى صديقتى الصدوقة حبوا هههههه
> 
> استاذ ياسر  انا متفقة معاك ان الاخوان اغبياء ويستحقون اللقب بجدارة مع مرتبة الشرف
> هذا ما اتفق معك فيه
> ...


انتظري موضوعي الجديد قريبا ..
عن الجيش المصري ومؤامرات الغرب​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مممم هو مش غباء قد ما كان ثقه كبيره فى الارهابيين تبعهم و اعوانهم-- و  زى ما كان شفيق كاسب اصلا و بالتهديد اعلن مرسى هو الكسبان-- كانوا فكريين ان بالتهديد بردوا هيستمروا -- خصوصا بعد ما طيروا طنطاوى و الى معاه و مثل ما قولت مرسى كان واثق فى السيسى...
> بس السيسي لعبها صح
> الغباء بئا ان بعد ما انقلبت الاحداث خلاص يفضلوا مصدقين ان اتباعهم هيقدروا يعملوا شىء و انهم فعلا هيقدروا يقولوا للزمان ارجع يا زمان
> عمت مليش انا فى الكلام دا بس ادينى اهو غلست فى الموضوع بكلمتين


للغلاسة رجالها :smile02​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وان الجيش معه وانخدع بصلاة السيسي خلفه *ومناولته الحذاء بعد الصلاة*


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش .. ياريت ياريت ...تجيب لى صورة من حدوتة مناولتة الحذاء دى*​​*[FONT=&quot]أول مرة اقراها 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش .. ياريت ياريت ...تجيب لى صورة من حدوتة مناولتة الحذاء دى*​
> *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة اقراها
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


دي استعارة مكنية يا عبوووووود ... بالعامية ... بـ يسجده

كنت هاكتبها بيشيله الجزمة ... بس قلت اخفها شوية عشان تبقي الطف :gy0000:

بمناسبة الجزمة والبيادة ومشايلها ... خد دي :heat:







:new6::new6::new6:


​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دي استعارة مكنية يا عبوووووود ... بالعامية ... بـ يسجده
> ​


*ما فيش أيتوها علاقة بين بيناوله الحذاء وبيّسجده
أستعارة مكنية فى غير محلها بالمرة ولا تخدم تحليلك 
بالعكس ...دى تضعفه 
 لأن السيسى لم ينافق مرسى 
أصدر البيان بتاعه المعروف وأمهل الجميع 48 ساعة 
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما فيش أيتوها علاقة بين بيناوله الحذاء وبيّسجده
> أستعارة مكنية فى غير محلها بالمرة ولا تخدم تحليلك
> بالعكس ...دى تضعفه
> لأن السيسى لم ينافق مرسى
> ...


تضعفه ازاي وانا عمال اقول دا شغل مخابرات وسيناريوهات وافلامنات :smile02

وانا فاكر ان يوم الخروج المشهود الضهرية عدت وكان فيه ستيدج يتيم في التحرير معلهوش حد 
وبعدين جت العصرية وكانت الدنيا حر ولعة ... ونفس الحكاية وكله ابتدي يروح 

وفجأة ... جاءت طيارات الهليكوبتر وهب بيان 
القوات المسلحة :act31: وارمي اعلام مصر ع التحرير اللي كان فاضي تقريبا

وان القوات المسلحة سمعت الشعب وان وان وان ..
الحقيقة انا قدرت الحركة الذكية دي وعجبتني لولاها كان اليوم عدي زيه زي المظاهرات اللي قبلها

بس يا مؤمن الناس كلها نزلت وبكثافة بس طبعا مش ال 30 مليون اللي بيقولو عليها ولا حتي 5 مليون ...​ 
من القوات المسلحة الي شعب مصر كل ثورة وانتوا بخير ... نشوفكوا كمان تلاتين سنة ههههههه

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الصياغة بتقول ومناولته الحذاء بعد الصلاة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فهمناه أنه عملها فعلا ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحاجة زى كدة كان زمان الأخوان مستغلينها وشغااالة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة أستغربت جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

[FONT=&quot]لى عودة لتوضيح مت[FONT=&quot]ى أكل الثوار ( البالوظة )

:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما تأكدنا أن ركعتي الُسنة التى أداها " السيسى " خلف مرسى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من وحى خيال الكاتب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سين سؤال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للأخوين ( رشدى) و (الجندى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" خيرت الشاطر " عليه أحكام جنائية ...حلو كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يجوز له أبداً التعيين فى مناصب حكومية فضلاً عن الترشح للأنتخابات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أنه يعلم هذه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وإن لم يعلمها ..من المؤكد أن هناك قانونيين داخل الأخوان يعلمونها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قال أصله أخد (عفو) – العفو لا يعطيه الحق أبداً فى الترشح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللحصول على رد الأعتبار يحتاج الى خمس سنوات تقريباً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تقدم " خيرت " للترشح ( مع وضع أستبن نايم خلفه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل طمئنه المجلس العسكرى ..ثم رفضت لجنة الأنتخابات ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا الجميع عملوا نفسهم من ( بنها ) وما يعرفوش ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا لا أعرف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومندهش من هذا التصرف ...قلت أعرف رأيكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كى نُحدد متى تحديداً ....بدأ السادة الثوار فى أكل البالوظة

:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]لى عودة لتوضيح مت[FONT=&quot]ى أكل الثوار ( البالوظة )
> 
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[/FONT][/FONT]*​


التاتورة وانت الصادق

يا فرحة ابله ظاظا فينا (دونا) :vava:
​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]انا لا أعرف *​*[FONT=&quot]ومندهش من هذا التصرف ...قلت أعرف رأيكم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كى نُحدد متى تحديداً ....بدأ السادة الثوار فى أكل البالوظة
> 
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


ولا انا ... انا لو اعرف هاقول ع لطول :08:
بس مع الاخوان متندهش ... في الضياع

وانتخبت عمرو موسي مرحلة اولي ...​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> التاتورة وانت الصادق
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ( البالوظة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى نبات تتم زراعته أواخر شهر يناير من كل عام ( شهر الثورة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتَنبُت براعمه فى فبراير ( شهر التنحى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتقدر تاخد البشاير منه أوائل شهر مارس ( شهر الأستفتا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويؤتى أكله مرتان فى العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة فى أواخر يونيو أوائل يوليو ( شهر نور العيون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجنى التانى أواخر أكتوبر ( شهر المحاكمة )[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عاش الشعب العربى كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعب سلام وأماااااان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عاش الوعى العربى كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثورة فى كل مكااان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترراررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسمعناه بيقولها قوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكم ولادى وراجع ليا [/FONT]*​ :smile02
*
قال ديمقراطية قال 
ياخى النههه *​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ( البالوظة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى نبات تتم زراعته أواخر شهر يناير من كل عام ( شهر الثورة )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وتَنبُت براعمه فى فبراير ( شهر التنحى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتقدر تاخد البشاير منه أوائل شهر مارس ( شهر الأستفتا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويؤتى أكله مرتان فى العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة فى أواخر يونيو أوائل يوليو ( شهر نور العيون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجنى التانى أواخر أكتوبر ( شهر المحاكمة )[/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عاش الشعب العربى كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعب سلام وأماااااان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عاش الوعى العربى كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثورة فى كل مكااان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترراررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسمعناه بيقولها قوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكم ولادى وراجع ليا [/FONT]*​ :smile02
> ...


هههههههههه عثل عثل عثل مثفي ياناث​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههههههه عثل عثل عثل مثفي ياناث​


 *[FONT=&quot]أفضل أنت أتريق كدة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاااج ما آنى داخلك موضوع تانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وخد بالك شكل المنتدى هيصفصف عليا أنا وأنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش بعيد نشتريه من روك ونعمله منتدى علمانى حقوقى أخوانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فخليك كيوت لأحسن وعهد الله أشترى لوحدى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أفضل أنت أتريق كدة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاااج ما آنى داخلك موضوع تانى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وخد بالك شكل المنتدى هيصفصف عليا أنا وأنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش بعيد نشتريه من روك ونعمله منتدى علمانى حقوقى أخوانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فخليك كيوت لأحسن وعهد الله أشترى لوحدى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


انها مزحتون من القلب :flowers:
وطلاج علي طلاجك لانت داخل
سوقت عليك المرسي لانت داخل ياشيخ

ونشتريه ليه يا عبووووود .. كده حلو ...
*روك* دا راجل غني وكسيب وعنده فلوس ياما كتير قوي ... قوي قوي
ويقدر يصرف ع المنتدي ... انما احنا بقي 
غلالالالالالالالالالالالالالابه ...
ههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يونيو 2015)

احساسى  أنك ترى أن من الأخطاء القاتلة لما بعد يناير هو الجلوس مع المجلس العسكرى والتفاوض ، وأنه كان من الأفضل الضغط المستمر عليه للرضوخ لمطالب الثورة كاملة 

فهمى هذا صحيح ياياسر ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> احساسى  أنك ترى أن من الأخطاء القاتلة لما بعد يناير هو الجلوس مع المجلس العسكرى والتفاوض ، وأنه كان من الأفضل الضغط المستمر عليه للرضوخ لمطالب الثورة كاملة
> فهمى هذا صحيح ياياسر ؟


السياسة لعبة قذرة ..
وفهمك صحيح جزئياً .. انا لم اقل بعدم الجلوس ولكن عدم التفاوض المنفرد كالحمل تأكله الذئاب
مع انهم مش "حمل" اوي يعني ... :fun_oops:

كان يجب جمع كافة قيادات الثورة حلوها ومرها
المزيفون والحقيقيون وجعلهم هم من يتصدرون
المشهد الثوري سواء في المفاوضات او الضغط

مستغلين ان جذوة الثورة لا تزال مشتعلة وهياج الموب يمكن قيادته الي ما يريد الثوار 

وهذا للاسف لم يحدث ...

لو كانوا اذكياء لاكتفوا بمجلس الشعب ... شرط
سلامة قوانين الانتخابات بالطعن عليها في حالة
مخالفتها للدستور .. حتي لا يصبحوا عرضة للحل
ويثبتوا اقدامهم ويقولوا للشعب نحن جماعة نمارس
العلمانية بخلفية اسلامية 
بالمناسبة الاسلام لا يتعارض مع العلمانية 

اتفضل ياسر :flowers: ... انا عارف انك سألت السؤال ده 

ومحضر حاجة وراه :spor24:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> > اتفضل ياسر :flowers: ... انا عارف انك سألت السؤال ده
> >
> > ومحضر حاجة وراه :spor24:
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2015)

الموضوع بقى جامد
ياسر جندى هنا ويارسر رشدى وعبود
فى هذا الزخم الحوارى
احب اتابع بس انا ايدى بتوكلنى على المشاركة هههه
هتابع الكام رد الجايين وهشارك اكيييد


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2015)

*عمل الاخوان الاجتماعي عمره ما كان طيبه ولا عمل خيري مرضاة لوجه الله زي ما بيقولوا هما والمجتمع النهارده مش بسذاجة ما قبل 25 يناير المشؤوم علشان يصدق ده عنهم وحتي وان سمحلهم باي عطاء ده هيكون معناه بالمفهوم المصري اللي يجي منهم احسن منهم 
افعال الاخوان المغطاه بغلاف الخير كان دايما هدفه بناء قاعده شعبيه ليهم لمساندتهم وقت الحاجه ولضمان تواجدهم ف الحياه السياسيه باي شكل وباي حجم..
لي عوده ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2015)

> [=ياسر الجندى;3703911]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة معناه أن باقى الفصائل السياسية مجموعة من السُّذج الهُبل *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان الأمر كذلك ... يبقى لا يجوز لواحد أهبل يحكمنى ..*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وتبقى الغلبة للأكثر خبرة ( أحترافية ) وذكاءاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> المُعارضة فى بلاد الـ "ما " السعيدة أشبه بناقد سينمائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكتب ناقداً المخرج والممثلين والقصة والسيناريو والتصوير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه لا يستطيع صناعة فيلم مثل الذى يوجه له النقد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلذك سقطوا جميعاً فى أول أختبار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن نور - حمدين – أبو الفتوح – العوا – أبو أسماعيل – خالد الأهبل [/FONT]*​





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الأخوان لم يفشلوا لأن المجلس العسكرى مكر بهم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بل فشلوا بسبب ( الغرور ) الذى قضى على الوطنى من قبلهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبسبب إنعدام الخبرة  أنظر ( هشام أنتينال – و - نافى على – والبلطاجى  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى رأسهم عبقرى العباقرة " مُرسى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قارن ما بين ( الكتاتنى ) و ( فتحى سرور ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الكتاتنى ) - حلوا مجلسه 
– فى حين أن ( فتحى سرور ) كان ( سيد قراره )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عمل الاخوان الاجتماعي عمره ما كان طيبه ولا عمل خيري مرضاة لوجه الله زي ما بيقولوا هما والمجتمع النهارده مش بسذاجة ما قبل 25 يناير المشؤوم علشان يصدق ده عنهم وحتي وان سمحلهم باي عطاء ده هيكون معناه بالمفهوم المصري اللي يجي منهم احسن منهم
> افعال الاخوان المغطاه بغلاف الخير كان دايما هدفه بناء قاعده شعبيه ليهم لمساندتهم وقت الحاجه ولضمان تواجدهم ف الحياه السياسيه باي شكل وباي حجم..
> لي عوده ..
> *


عن نفسي ماقدرش اجزم بكده لان في الجمعيات دي كان فيه ناس من ديانات تانية بتتعالج زيها زي المسلمين ببلاش وحضانات ببلاش لغير المسلمين 
من غير كلمة او تنويه عن اي حاجة ...
وانا لو حد بيقدملي الخدمات دي ... هانتخب امه  مش ابوه بس

في المقابل بقي .... فين خدمات الطوائف التانية ، ايه ماعندهمش فلوس ، فقراء يا عيني ولا رايحة في مأرب اخري ، ومتسألنيش زي مين ولا ايه هي المأرب الاخري :2:

وحتي في مدارسهم تكالب من كل الملل عليها ..
تفتكري ليه ؟

شفنا احنا بقي مدارس من حد تاني فلوسه كتيره كده زيهم في الاماكن الشعبية ومنظمة ومرتبة والاقبال عليها تاريخي يا فندم 

بالراحة شوية يادونا و25 يناير مشئومة لكل ذي مصلحة سواء دينيه او غيرها والثورة مش هاتموت والناس اتغيرت وفكرها اتغير ... خلاص عصر مبارك بح والثورة تاخد وقت قد ما تاخد .. جميع الثورات متطابقة ارجعي ليها هتلاقيها مرت بمراحل وليست مرحلة واحدة

والاتجاه الي الدولة العلمانية سائر في طريقه ليشمل جميع الطوائف بمختلف معتقداتها ابي من ابي وشاء من شاء

هي كده ابله ظاظا ... دايما شمتانة فيه :love34:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يونيو 2015)

أنا غيرت اللون ياحبو من الأزرق إلى الأسود

عشان تفرقى بين رشدى والجندى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> والثورة تاخد وقت قد ما تاخد .. جميع الثورات متطابقة ارجعي ليها هتلاقيها *مرت بمراحل* وليست مرحلة واحدة
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]رجعت لثورة 1952 ولا شفتش مراحل ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]1952*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش خرج يكسر ويحرق فى بلدنا...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش ضرب علينا خرطوش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش كفرنا ولا حرق كنايس ولا أحتل ميادين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش حرق مجلس الشعب ولا مراكز ثقافية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1952[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش عمل كماين لجيشنا ولا فرقع فينا قنابل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش أقتحم سجون ... ولا لبس عيال أكفان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش قتل 72 شاب فى ماتش كورة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش ضرب رصاص حى على ولادنا فى كلياتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1952[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش بنات خرجت قطعت شوارع وحرقت أتوبيسات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش قعد أبويا فى البيت شهرين من غير شغل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش حرق محلات الناس ببضايعهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش شاب ضرب على ستات شماريخ وهما بيشتروا حاجة رمضان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1952[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش مسك الملك وحاكمه ...وقعد يعيد فى محاكمته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل خرجوه معزز مكرم و بالتحيات العسكرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنا محترمين يا رشدى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> والاتجاه الي *الدولة العلمانية* سائر في طريقه ليشمل جميع الطوائف بمختلف معتقداتها ابي من ابي وشاء من شاء
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]سيبك بقى من الكلام دة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشرح لى متكرماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دولة علمانية ...اللى هتبقى غصب عن الشعب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يونيو 2015)

لا ياأستاذ عبود 


فلنسمى الأسماء بمسمياتها 


لم تكن 52 ثورة حتى لو كان زكريا اللى بيقول 




كانت انقلاب عسكرى بامتياز 


يارييييييييييييييت الملكية استمرت ، على الأقل لن يكون حالنا أسوأ مما نحن فيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كانت *انقلاب عسكرى* بامتياز
> يارييييييييييييييت الملكية استمرت ، على الأقل لن يكون حالنا أسوأ مما نحن فيه



*[FONT=&quot]وماله سميه أنقلاب أنا معنديش مشكلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الشعب وقف ورا الأنقلاب ووافق عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عام 57 وعام 67 ..وشعب القناة فتح صدره للدبابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشعب كله خرج رافض التنحى ( سميه تمثلية لو عايز )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشعب كله خرج ورا قائد الأنقلاب فى أكبر جنازة شهدها العالم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن المهم شوف تصرف الأنقلاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع ملك البلاد الذى أتهموه بالفساد 
[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:















*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كانت انقلاب عسكرى بامتياز


بالفعل كان انقلاب عسكري .. وكما سمي وقتها
ثورة علي الفساد ويكفي انه  كان هناك من ابناء
محمد علي ممن لا يتكلم العربية :fun_oops:

وبالفعل الشعب انضم الي حركة الضباط الاحرار لان
الشعارات ساعتها هو القضاء علي الفساد والاقطاع 
(مع ان انا مش فاهم ايه هو الاقطاع بالظبط !)
نفس اللي عمله السيسي وبناءا عليه انضم له الشعب
وبعدين كانت النتيجة حاجة تانية خالص

المهم جاء محمد نجيب ليضع قدم البلاد علي اولي خطوات الديمقراطية ... وهنا كانت المؤامرة 

ولولاها لكنا ندا بند لاوربا كده والدول المتحضرة

لكن الطمع والسرقة وحب السلطة والنـ....ان ووووو
كان عائقا .. فحُددت اقامة اول رئيس محترم وان كان عسكريا لمصر حتي مات مقهورا 

يالا بقي كله هايتكشف يوم القيامة وان لم تمت بالخاذوق مت كمداً

دورت علي فيديو او كتاب لاحد اعضاء الكونجرس
علي ما اتذكر وهو يقول علي عبد الناصر Our Boy In the Middle East 
هاحاول اشوف فين ... لان الفترة دي كان فيها بلالالالالالالالالاوي​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سيبك بقى من الكلام دة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشرح لى متكرماً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دولة علمانية ...اللى هتبقى غصب عن الشعب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


معلش ياعبوووود قبل ما اشرح متكرما ... فهمني 
تقصد بأيه الحتة اللي بلحمر تي اللي شبه اللحمة !!!​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يونيو 2015)

أوباااااا

هو دا اللى أنا خايف منه 

متخبطش فى عبود ياأبو اليسر ، أنت مش عارف عبد الناصر بيمثله إيه ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2015)

*وماله يا ياسر اما يعالجوا مسيحيين ما هو زمااااان كان ف مسيحيين طيبين كده ف بداية حكم الاخوان قالوا وماله اما يمسكوا الحكم ما هما ناس بتوع ربنا وفالاخر عرفوا انهم ناس ميعرفوش ربنا اساسا… 
وبعدين ما كنايس كتير عامله عيادات باسعار رمزيه وبتقدم العلاج كمان والمسلمين اللي بيتعالجوا فيها اكتر من المسلمين ابقي روح انتخبهم بقي هههههههههه
والتكالب ع مدارسهم. ده كان امتي وفين !
انا مشوفتش تكالب اد التكالب ع مدارس الراهبات الصراحه علشان معروفه تربيه وتعليم 
ولا انت قصدك علشان رخيصه يعني… طيب ما كل ده لصالحهم اما يطلعوا اجيال جديده انتمائهم للجماعه
ده يبقي هنا ولا مسمعتش عن مدارسهم اللي غيرت النشيد الوطني بنشيد يخص الجماعه وشالوا تحية العلم لانها بدعه !
شكلك مش عايش ف مصر ولا ايه… !!! زمااااااان كنت اما اسميها مؤامره كانوا كتير بيعارضوني دلوقتي خلااااااص اغلب الشعب فااااق وبقي يسب ويلعن كمان فاليوم ده… .مفيش ثوره الا ثورة 30 ثورة التصحيح اللي اعادت مصر لوضعها. وصلحت المعايير المختله اللي عشناها ف سنة الاحتلال الاخواني 
وتأكد انه مفيش حاجه هتتغير بالمعني اللي تقصده لان الشعب هوووو هوووو الشعب بسلبياته وطباعه واسلوب حياته ولا مليون ثوره ولا تغيير مليون حاكم هيغير الحال *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2015)

*استاذ ياسر الجندي ..الموضوع مش نيات… دي فتره عشناها ع ارض الواقع واوراق كتير اتكشفت وعرفنا اسلوب عمل الاخوان ..احنا اخدنا الدرس العملي وحفظناه عن ظهر قلب مش مجرد تخمينات وحكاوي تاريخ
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2015)

*تعقيبا عالجزء الخاص بالسيسي مش عارفه حكمت ولا تنبأت منين انه هينام فالعسل ومفيش اي بوادر تدل ع كده وسط تحركاته اليوميه !
لكن تقصد بايه ( عسكر ) مش انت برضه بتتكلم عن مصر ! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش ياعبوووود قبل ما اشرح متكرما ... فهمني
> تقصد بأيه الحتة اللي بلحمر تي اللي شبه اللحمة !!!​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأنك قلت ....*​​ 


ياسر رشدى قال:


> ليشمل جميع الطوائف بمختلف معتقداتها *ابي من ابي وشاء من شاء
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]هيكون مين يعنى اللى يأبب ويشأشأ غير الشعب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا أنت كمان هتقولى # أين قال # ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وتحط لى الوش السِمح دة ؟ ))
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا أشرح لى الدولة العلمانية ...معناها وكيف تكون [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أوباااااا
> هو دا اللى أنا خايف منه
> متخبطش فى عبود ياأبو اليسر ، أنت مش عارف عبد الناصر بيمثله إيه ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]مش بيمثل لعبود بس يا " جندى " ...بيمثل ( الآن ) حاجات كتير للشعب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يكفى ان " عبد الرحمن الأبنودى " اللى أعتُقل فى عهد " عبد الناصر "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كتب فيه أشعار ...بعد ما مات عبد الناصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا بينافق ولا بيمسح جوخ ولا بيطبل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرجع لمقالة " أحمد رجب " – فرعون كفر الدوار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كتبها بعد ما " عبد الناصر " مات أيضاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 يونيو 2015)

قليل من الحكمة فى الكلام مثل قليل من الملح فى الطعام ( يصلحه )

متى يكون للإنصاف بداخلنا حظ ؟ ، متى نفرق بين تقرير واقع كان معاشا وبين هوى نفس ؟!

متى تحمل الأيام لكتابات دونا نبيل ( السياسية ) بعض إنصاف ويجنبها ولو بعض تحامل !

هيهات !

يصبرنى على ذلك شعار القوم ( عداوتكم مابقينا وحيينا ) !

إذن لن يكون الموقف وليد سياسات فاشلة حكمت كما يشاع ، أو تفشى مظالم متراكمة كما يذاع 

بل وراثة وقناعة أن هؤلاء لو حكموا فهو مبتدئ الأوجاع 

 دمار وصراع 

وفناء وضياع !

دونا مازالت تعيش ( حدوتة) 30 يونيو فى وقت أدرك كثير حتى ممن شاركوا فيها أنها ماكانت إلا فيلم ناجح أو تمثيلية محبوكة  شاركت فيها كافة الأذرع والتشكيلات العاملة على الأرض والهواء والسماء لكى تعود بضاعة القوم إليهم 

وقد كان !

بقيت مسألة الإحتلال الإخوانى !!
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 يونيو 2015)

لم تحدد لنا دونا متى بالضبط تم هذا الاحتلال؟

لم تقل لنا كيف كان ؟

هل عبر الحدود فى غفلة من عبود

أو خلال النهر من وراء السدود

أم تراه نزل من السماء بلا قيود

أم تراه أضحى واقعا مشهود

طيب هاتولى احتلال تسور معارضيه المحراب فى الاتحادية بعد أن انسحبت شرطته وتركته لمصيره المجهول !

هاتولى احتلال لايستطيع أن يعين وزير ! ، وحتى لو عينه لايستطيع كما حدث مع وزير الثقافة 

أن يدخل مكتبه لمباشرة عمله !، بعد أن احتله بلطجية رعاع (احتلال حقيقى يادونا )

هاتولى احتلال إن التفت يمينا أو يسارا  قالوا أخونة ، أخونة ، أخونة !

عشرات المقرات أحرقت عمدا ياست الكل ولامدان !

قاد حازم عبد العظيم ويوسف الحسينى موقعة الجبل بالمقطم ضربا وسحلا وحرقا وقد أضحوا اليوم أشاوس الزمان !

التحذير من الانقسام المجتمعى وضرورة التوافق الوطنى كان فى كل وقت وحين 

أين الآن ؟؟!!

ماخلاص ياعمنا الحج 

ماخلاص يامقدس 

اللعبة انتهت ! 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2015)

*استاذ ياسر مع كامل احترامي لشخصك ولكن يبدوو انك ما زلت منفصل عن الواقع ..هل يبدو الامر لك وكأنه موقف شخصي من دونا تجاه الاخوان وفترة حكمهم !
هل لا تعي حقيقة الموقف الحالي للشعب المصري تجاه الاخوان!!!..الا تعلم ان الاخوان عادوا لجحورهم واقصي ما يتمنوه ان يتركهم الشعب يعيشوا وسطهم بامان
كم من اخواني تسمعه يبدأ كلامه بجملة لست اخواني فقط لانه يعلم حجم العداء الذي يحمله له الشعب 
عش الواقع… هناك تاااار لن تمحوه الايام ما بين المصريين والاخوان وما تبقي منهم 
فارجوك لا تصور الامر وكأنه موقف شخصي مني او حتي من المسيحيين 
و30 يونيو لم تكن (حدوته) ولم اكن واسرتي واصدقائي مجرد كومبارس فيها ..لقد كانت ثوره عظيمه صنعناها بايدينا… عشنا لحظاتها من البدايه ..تحركنا اليها عن قناعه فلقد كنا واقعين تحت حكم فاشل ظالم اعمي سيجرنا للهاويه… لم اسمع عنها عبر شاشات التليفزيون ولم يحشو رأسي الاعلام بمعلومات مشكوك ف صحتها ..لقد كنت ع ارضها ..عايشتها ..دارت احاديث الشعب امامي وشاركتهم الهتاف ..
ونعم لقد عادت بضاعة القوم اليهم ..صدقت ..لقد اعدنا مصر لشعبها ومحونا عنها العار ..ما اسميتها حدوته كانت اصدق ما عشته ..ولكني اعذرك فلقد ضاع منكوا حلم كان بالنسبه لنا كابوس فلفظناه ..*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 يونيو 2015)

أنشدك بالله ياياسر بن رشدى أن تحدثنا عن30يونيو وحسب علمى أنك نازلت وشاركت 

أكانت ثورة حقيقية ؟!

أكانوا حقا ثلاثين مليونا ؟!

اتكلم ياياسر 

اتكلم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنشدك بالله ياياسر بن رشدى أن تحدثنا عن30يونيو وحسب علمى أنك نازلت وشاركت
> 
> أكانت ثورة حقيقية ؟!
> 
> ...


هههههه ... اتكلم يابن الشعب :smile01
لا ياعم انا ماصدقت دونا تنزل بقي وتعلق
وتشارك ... دي معجزة :ura1: اهم عندي من يوم 30

بس يوم 30 كان زي عيد ميلاد كده واحتفالية بالاعلام والشموع ... او زي احتفال من الشعب بـ الفالنتين داي ... يعني

والميدان اللي كنت فيه بأمانه مكانش فيه مكان لرجل ... بس برضو مش ال 30 ولا ال 20 ولا حتي ال 10 اللي بيقولوا عليها

المشكلة عندي مش في 30 لالالا
انما في اللي بعد 30  هوه المصيبة والوكسة

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأنك قلت ....*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هيكون مين يعنى اللى يأبب ويشأشأ غير الشعب ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والا أنت كمان هتقولى # أين قال # ؟
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وتحط لى الوش السِمح دة ؟ ))
> [/FONT]*
> ...


لما تتكلم عن الشعب .. يبقي تتكلم عن صناديق الانتخابات

ولما تتكلم عن ثورة ... يبقي تتكلم عن تزوير صناديق الانتخابات

غير كده محدش يتكلم علي لسان الشعب والهمبكة والبروبجاندا ... الشعب راح ، الشعب جه 

-----------
بالنسبة للعلمانية 
هي الدولة التي تحافظ علي وحدة الدولة مهما تعددت الاديان او المعتقدات 
ونظام الحكم في الدولة دي هو اما رئاسي او برلماني او نظام مختلط زي اللي في الدستور المصري كده ... بحيث يجعل من البرلمان ندا لرئيس الجمهورية ... ويمكن خلعه لو اجتمعت نسبة محددة علي ذلك ...

بل وتشكيل الحكومة ... عشان كده السيسي ياولداه ها يموت نفسه ويعمل جبهه موحده وعمال يعمل دواير تسمح بكده بنفس نظام ترزية القوانين اللي كان سائد مع تاج راسه مبارك

الاحزاب اللي ماتراضتش فهمت قوم اطعن علي قوانين الانتخابات عشان ميبقاش حبل علي رقبة 
البرلمان الجي بالبطلان لو قام بمعاداة السيسي

المهم نرجع للدولة العلمانية ..
الدولة العلمانية لا دين لها رسمياً ويمكن وضع قوانين للاحوال الشخصية خاصة بتنظيم الطوائف فيما بين افرادها او فيما بين طوائف اخري وبعضها البعض .. او حتي وضع قانون عام يسري علي جميع الطوائف في حالة الملحدين واللادينيين 

المهم ان الحرية متاحة وخاصة في بناء المعابد لكل طائفة 

والقاون هو السائد .. فوضي الاحكام العرفية يجب ان تنتهي ، الجميع مواطنون درجة اولي ...

الغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقة ... حاجات كتير لازم تتنضف 

مجلس الشعب يجب ان يكون به ملحقيات (لجان) للاقليات التي لا تستطيع الحصول علي تمثيل جيد بمجلس الشعب .. مع الغاء ما يسمي بالكوته لسمع شكواهم الي ان يسود مفهوم دولة الحريات 

الجميع من حقه ممارسة الدعوة لدينه الجميع من حقه عمل فضائيات يتكلم فيها بما يشاء

وضع ميثاق اعلامي لعدم النشر والتشهير بقضايا الافراد في وسائل الاعلام الا بموافقة اطراف القضية

ماعدا القضايا التي بها جرائم عامة ... اي صدرت من موظفي الدولة ومسئوليها

السماح بتكوين احزاب ايا كان انتمائها شرط اداء القسم لاحترام علمانية الدولة والعمل تحت اطار الديمقراطية وعدم تغيير هذه المبادئ عن طريق مجلس الشعب او الدستور

تدريس الديمقراطية ومبادئ الدولة العلمانية في المدارس والجامعات لضمان ترسيخ هذه المفاهيم للتلاميذ والطلبة

حراسة الجيش لعلمانية الدولة مع منع اي عسكري حالي او سابق من الترشح

صدقني يا عبووود لو كل ده اتعمل هما 10 سنين ومصر دي هاتبقي حاجة تانية خاااالص

​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 يونيو 2015)

ردي علي دونا بقي في موضوع الاخوان وانهم ارهابيين وكده ...

الحقيقة الموضوع ده فيه كلام .. بس الظاهر والواضح ان الاخوان اخطأوا ... 

لو كان مرسي .. عمل خطاب للشعب كده وقالهم ان الاخوان ملتزمين بالديمقراطية وانه ملتزم بذلك ولا يوجد اي نوايا بدولة الخلافة ... كنت هاعمل نفسي مصدق ... بس دي نيتهم الحقيقة

اما الدولفع الشخصية النابعة من الدين .. فانا متهيالي كده والله واعلم ... ان لو جاء حزب بخلفية اسلامية واقر بمبادئ الدولة الديمقراطية واقسم عليها .. احتمال دونا برضوا تقول لآ انا مش موافقة 

ليه بقي سعادتك 

هي نظرة دينية بحته .. لان نجاح حزب بخلفية اسلامية واعية ومتفهمه لدينها جيدا ومتطلبات الدولة الحديثة ... هو في واقع الامر تسويق ودعاية مجانية لهذا الدين ... زي تركيا كده 

وطبعا هناك من يعتمد علي رداءة سلعة الاخر لتسويق سلعته ... :59:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لما تتكلم عن الشعب* .. يبقي تتكلم عن صناديق الانتخابات
> *ولما تتكلم عن ثورة* ... يبقي تتكلم عن تزوير صناديق الانتخابات
> 
> غير كده محدش يتكلم علي لسان الشعب *والهمبكة *والبروبجاندا ... الشعب راح ، الشعب جه
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]همبكة أية وبروباجاندا أية يا عم ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]و # متى تحدثت # أنا بلسان الثورة ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]و # أين قلت # أننى أتحدث بلسان الشعب ؟ (  )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت القائل شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هيكون مين يعنى ... الشعب اليابانى المُختار ؟[/FONT]*​ 



> الدولة العلمانية  *لا دين لها رسمياً *ويمكن وضع قوانين للاحوال الشخصية خاصة بتنظيم الطوائف  فيما بين افرادها او فيما بين طوائف اخري وبعضها البعض ..


 *طيب ما أنا عندى قوانين أحوال شخصية ...*
*اللى أنت مُعترض عليه بس هو دين الدولة ؟*

*يعنى لو شيلت دى بقيت دولة علمانية ؟*

*لأن كل اللى قلته دة موجود عندنا *​


> او حتي* وضع قانون  عام *يسري علي جميع الطوائف في حالة الملحدين واللادينيين


*[FONT=&quot]وعندى أيضاً قانون عام ...بيسرى على الأديان الأخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حالات عدم وجود نص فى قوانين الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين
[FONT=&quot]بيكون بالنسبة لهم ( قانون عام ) مش شريعة أسلامية
[FONT=&quot]خد لك واحد سِمِح ([/FONT]  ) علشان الكلام دة أول مرة تسمعه ومش هتلاقيه غير عندى 

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ إلا إذا كنت عايز تلغى شرايع المُسلمين وتألف لهم شريعة بمعرفتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو عندك المسلمين أسألهم بقى براحتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأحسن تقولى همبكة وباتكلم بلسانهم [/FONT]*​
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حراسة الجيش لعلمانية الدولة مع منع *اي عسكري حالي او سابق من الترشح*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى العلمانية بتمنع مواطن من حقه الدستورى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانية تفرز المواطن اللى كان فى الجيش والمواطن اللى ماكانش فيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك أنا باقول ( اللى كان ) يعنى اللى على المعاش ما يرشحش نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثله مثل المحكوم عليه فى قضايا جنائية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانية تعتبره سوابق ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 يونيو 2015)

عبوووود شاء من شاء وابي من ابي لا يقصد بها الشعب والا كيف اكلمك عن ان صندوق الانتخابات هو الفيصل والمرجع 

واللي بقصدهم هم اصحاب المصالح الخاصة 
امثلة
جميع عائلات افراد الشرطة والجيش تؤيد حكم العسكر
غالب الاقليات الدينية تؤيد حكم العسكر
معظم رجال الاعمال الفسدة تؤيد حكم العسكر

المرجعية هي لانتخابات حرة نزيهه زى الاولاني كده 
عم الحج سلطان الجزار كان مرشح نفسه بدون خوف
مش اجيب كومبارس واستغل قضية بنته عشان اعمل انتخابات داخل فيها اتنين واللجان مهوية

مش اكذب واقول مش هاترشح وبعدين اترشح عشان حلمت بالساعة الاوميجا 

يا راجل دا قائد الجيش الثاني ولا التالت مش فاكر نفسه ابو كرش .... قالك لو السيسي اترشح ابقوا قولوا انقلاب .. ياراااااااااجل

حبيبي ياعبوووود انا بحبك ليه انت لآه

اما عن التفجيرات اللي بتحصل بقي 
فدي نكته كبيرة ... ودي سكة المخابرات من ايام عب ناصر حادثة المنصة لغاية كنيسة القديسين ... خلق العدو الوهمي ودي قصة طويلة هاقولها في موضوعي القادم 


الجيش المصري ومؤامرات الغرب​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى العلمانية بتمنع مواطن من حقه الدستورى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانية تفرز المواطن اللى كان فى الجيش والمواطن اللى ماكانش فيه ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك أنا باقول ( اللى كان ) يعنى اللى على المعاش ما يرشحش نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثله مثل المحكوم عليه فى قضايا جنائية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانية تعتبره سوابق ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الجيش وكل من يمثله من ضباط شرفاء هم فخر للوطن وهم حراس الحدود والديمقراطية ولكن نشأته العسكرية تمنعه من حكم الدولة المدنية وهي مهمة اكبر من حكم الدولة لان هذا يفتح الباب
لامكانية الطمع في السلطة بقوة السلاح​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبوووود شاء من شاء وابي من ابي لا يقصد بها الشعب والا كيف اكلمك عن ان *صندوق الانتخابات* هو الفيصل والمرجع
> 
> واللي بقصدهم هم اصحاب المصالح الخاصة
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]الصناديق ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والله اللى أعرفه ان الشعب قال (( مرتين )) نعم للمادة التانية – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى دستور 2012 ودستور 2014[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كمادة دستورية تنبثق منها القوانين المُنظمة لأحوال الناس حسب أديانهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا تزوير روخرة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز بقى دولة علمانية تشيل منها خانة الدين وتفصل قوانين أحوال شخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضد أصوات الناس اللى قالت نعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تلغى الـ 24 مليون ومائة ألف صوت أنتخبوا السيسى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة أية برضه ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن تقول أنى باهمبك وباتكلم بأسم الشعب وباسم الثورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مواضيعى كلها عندك فى المنتدى وشاور لى امتى أتكلمت باسمهم !! [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اما عن التفجيرات اللي بتحصل بقي
> *فدي نكته كبيرة *... ودي سكة المخابرات من ايام عب ناصر حادثة المنصة لغاية كنيسة القديسين ... خلق العدو الوهمي ودي قصة طويلة هاقولها في موضوعي القادم
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]نكتة ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من مين فينا ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات لى دليل واحد على اللى بتقوله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الجيش بيقتل فى جنوده ؟ والشرطة بتفجر فى ظباطها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانتم بس اللى فهمتوها والظباط اللى بيموت زملائهم مش فاهمينها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم بس اللى شايفين الصورة الصحيحة  ...والباقى مجموعة مهابيل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى اللى جوه المؤسسة العسكرية مش واخدين بالهم أن المخابرات بتقتلهم ؟[/FONT]*​*
وبعدين لما كنيسة القديسين من عمل المخابرات 
مرسى هو وجماعته قعدوا فى الحكم سنة
لية ماكشفوش المستور دة ؟*
*ما كان عنده نائب عام ملاكى أخوانى
مافتحش لية القضية من جديد ؟
والا عرف ان اللى مدبرها حماس
فكفا على الخبر ماجور ؟؟*
​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يونيو 2015)

سوْال بس بجد لعبود، انت مقتنع بجد ان الدولة المصرية بشكلها الحالي حلوة وتمام وعلمانية بس المشكله في الأحوال الشخصية؟؟؟ 
وبعدين انت بتقول الشعب قال نعم للمادة التانية مرتين؟ طيب ما هو طبيعي ، هو ديه نتيجة يعني نقول انها بتوضح اي حاجة غير الجهل والتعصب؟ شعب متعصب بيقوده قادة دينيين بخطاب ديني متعصب وكاره ، عايزه يقول لا للمادة التانية؟ يعني بلغتهم يقول لا للدين؟ :thnk0001: يعني أمك تقلع الحجاب؟؟؟ :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> سوْال بس بجد لعبود، انت مقتنع بجد ان الدولة المصرية بشكلها الحالي حلوة وتمام وعلمانية بس المشكله في الأحوال الشخصية؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]هى علمانية فعلاً ( وهثبت لك حالاً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس انا ماقلتش ان فيه مشكلة فى الأحوال الشخصية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس.. أحنا معندناش مشاكل فى الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبق وقلت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مطلوب من سيادة الرئيس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثورة فى القوانين وعلى اللوائح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أنتى حكمتى أن الشعب متعصب وجاهل...وبيقوده قادة دينيين متعصبين وكارهين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...دة خطابهم ...فهل يكون الخطاب المُضاد له ( ألغى الدين ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماله برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعب جاهل بقى متعصب مش فاهم حاجة ...كلمة الشعب اللى هتمشى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة اللى حصل ...
والا الديمقراطية من وجهة نظركم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان رأيكم هو اللى يمشى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]تعالوا نطرح معتقداتنا على جنب للحظة ...ونجاوب ( مع بعض )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلام دين الدولة ...*​*[FONT=&quot]س (1)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصلاة ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد - قانون – قرار رئاسى – قرار وزارى – قرار مؤسساتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول بأغلاق المؤسسات والوزارات والمحال التجارية – وقت الصلاة ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (2)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزكاة ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة – رُبع العُشر ( 2,5% )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يقوم المواطن المصرى بدفع زكاة أم يدفع الضرائب العامة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضرايب على الدخل – ضريبة الأرباح التجارية 20% - ضريبة المبيعات 10%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (3)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] صوم رمضان من أركان الأسلام الخمسة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد - قانون – قرار رئاسى – قرار وزارى – قرار مؤسساتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوقع عقوبات على المفطر فى شهر رمضان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (4)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَلكات اليمين موجودة بنص قرآنى ثابت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أستطيع شراء جوارى وأثبات ملكياتهم فى الشهر العقارى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم ستوجه لى تهمة الأتجار بالبشر وتسهيل الدعارة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (5)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد فى القانون المصرى – عقوبة الجلد  - قطع اليد – الحَرابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الواردة فى القرآن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو كانت أجابتك على الأسئلة أعلاه بــ ( لآ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تُغلق الوزارت ولا المصالح [FONT=&quot]الحكومية وقت الصلاة [/FONT]– ندفع ضرايب ولا ندفع زكاة - لا عقوبات على المُفطر – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لملكات اليمين – لا يوجد عقوبة الجلد ولا قطع اليد ولا الحَرابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى أحنا فى دولة علمانية وليست ثيوقراطية ( حكم الدين )
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](ملحوظة نونو) : أنا باتكلم عن قرارات وقوانين مش تصرفات أشخاص [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وخد لك وِش سِمِح ع الصُبح (  )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تعالوا نطرح معتقداتنا على جنب للحظة ...ونجاوب ( مع بعض )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلام دين الدولة ...*​*[FONT=&quot]س (1)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الصلاة ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد - قانون – قرار رئاسى – قرار وزارى – قرار مؤسساتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول بأغلاق المؤسسات والوزارات والمحال التجارية – وقت الصلاة ؟
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (2)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزكاة ركن من أركان الأسلام الخمسة – رُبع العُشر ( 2,5% )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يقوم المواطن المصرى بدفع زكاة أم يدفع الضرائب العامة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضرايب على الدخل – ضريبة الأرباح التجارية 20% - ضريبة المبيعات 10%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأسلام دين الدولة ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]س (3)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] صوم رمضان من أركان الأسلام الخمسة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يوجد - قانون – قرار رئاسى – قرار وزارى – قرار مؤسساتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوقع عقوبات على المفطر فى شهر رمضان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


طيب مادام انت شايف انها دولة علمانية 
لية زج اسم الدين كدة فى  كل حتة وموضوع
منظر يعنى ولا غلاسة ولا عشان  تسكت  اصوات معينة من الناس ؟؟؟؟؟
ماهو لو قلت علمانية يبقى  مبداها فصل الدين عن الدولة 
لعبت  بالكلمة دى  فى  حتت مختلفة فى الدستور يبقى انت كدة  اية ؟؟؟؟؟
وما معنى كلمة بما لم يخالف الشريعة الاسلامية  اللى بقراها كتير دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> طيب *مادام انت شايف* انها دولة علمانية
> لية زج اسم الدين كدة فى  كل حتة وموضوع


 *[FONT=&quot]انا مش شايف حاجة يا جرجس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باقرر وقائع موجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا بسأل عن قرارات أو قوانين مش تصرفات أشخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالمناسبة أنت فكرتنى – سؤال نسيته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أنت كمصرى مسيحى بتدفع جزية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان ( لأ ) طيب ماهى موجودة فى الشرع الأسلامى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابتدفعهاش لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو دة دين الدولة برضه ؟[/FONT]*​


> ماهو لو قلت علمانية يبقى  مبداها فصل الدين عن الدولة
> لعبت  بالكلمة دى  فى  حتت مختلفة فى الدستور يبقى انت كدة  اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> وما معنى كلمة *بما لم يخالف الشريعة الاسلامية*  اللى بقراها كتير دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


​*الله عليك يا جرجس*​*هو دة السؤال ...راجع لك فيه 
*​*بس أنتظر رد المشاركين فى الموضوع *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2015)

*ايه هي بقي معالم المصيبه والوكسه اللي انت شايفها بعد 30 يونيو يا مستر ياسر رشدي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ردي علي دونا بقي في موضوع الاخوان وانهم ارهابيين وكده ...
> 
> الحقيقة الموضوع ده فيه كلام .. بس الظاهر والواضح ان الاخوان اخطأوا ...
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني بجد… . قال مش ارهابيين قال
يا ياسر صدقني رفضي للاخوان مالهوش علاقه بدينهم اصلا… له علاقه بغبائهم وفشلهم السياسي وعارهم فالتعامل الخارجي..سنه كامله اعلنوا فيها فشلهم بايديهم وبالمجهود الذاتي هههههههه
واحب اقولك ان رفضي للاخوان مش بسبب مشروع الخلافه لانه ترسيخ لدين بحسب قصدك… .لا لانه مكانش هيفرق معانا ف شيء لا انا ولا مع اي مسيحي…مكناش مثلا هنقول واااو الحزب الاسلامي ده ديمقراطي وكيوت هيا بنااا. نغير هههههههههه  الخلافه مشروع فشل لان ملامحه خارج وجدان الشعب المصري اللي مهما تظاهر بالتزمت فهو وسطي التدين بس هو شعب بيعشق التظاهر الشكلي بالدين ودي حاجه خلاص اتعودنا عليها وبنتعايش معاها مسيحيين ومسلمين معتدلين ودي كمان مسار سخريه بنشوفها فالدراما وعالقهاوي 
فيجي بقي فصيل كنا نسينا وجوده اصلا وسطينا وعاوز يفرض نظام حياه غريب علينا اهو ده اللي موش مومكن ابدااا هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2015)

*ردودك الخاصه بالدوله العلمانيه هايله مستر عبود ..متابعه باهتمام *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ردودك الخاصه بالدوله العلمانيه هايله مستر عبود ..متابعه باهتمام *


 *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك تنتظرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التقايل جاية ورا 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هثبت لكم جميعاً بنصوص الدستور أننا دولة علمانية مدنية 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأنتى ما تاخديش وش سِمِح 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنتى تاخدى وردة ( [/FONT]*:flowers: )​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني بجد… . قال مش ارهابيين قال
> يا ياسر صدقني رفضي للاخوان مالهوش علاقه بدينهم اصلا… له علاقه بغبائهم وفشلهم السياسي وعارهم فالتعامل الخارجي..سنه كامله اعلنوا فيها فشلهم بايديهم وبالمجهود الذاتي هههههههه
> واحب اقولك ان رفضي للاخوان مش بسبب مشروع الخلافه لانه ترسيخ لدين بحسب قصدك… .لا لانه مكانش هيفرق معانا ف شيء لا انا ولا مع اي مسيحي…مكناش مثلا هنقول واااو الحزب الاسلامي ده ديمقراطي وكيوت هيا بنااا. نغير هههههههههه  الخلافه مشروع فشل لان ملامحه خارج وجدان الشعب المصري اللي مهما تظاهر بالتزمت فهو وسطي التدين بس هو شعب بيعشق التظاهر الشكلي بالدين ودي حاجه خلاص اتعودنا عليها وبنتعايش معاها مسيحيين ومسلمين معتدلين ودي كمان مسار سخريه بنشوفها فالدراما وعالقهاوي
> فيجي بقي فصيل كنا نسينا وجوده اصلا وسطينا وعاوز يفرض نظام حياه غريب علينا اهو ده اللي موش مومكن ابدااا هههههههههههه
> *


كل ده ضحك ... بمبي بمبي بامبيييي

انا مبسوط اني باضحكك كده ههههههه

عموما انا هاكتب الموضوع الجاي اللي نوهت عنه لعبوووود والجندي ... وها يجاوب علي معظم الاسئلة او الاستفسارات الاخيرة

والموضوع هدية مني لانه احتمال يضحكك اكتر :748pf:
ويا عبوووود مَلَكتْ الايمان ليسوا بعبيد او اماء ..

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

*ما جاوبتنيش ( كالعادة )

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما جاوبتنيش ( كالعادة )
> 
> *​


جاوبتك والله ... انا مقدرش مجاوبش نجم المنتدي:961gn: ورديت ان الحاجات دي متجاوب عليها ..

وقلت في الموضوع الجاي وقلت اسمه ... ولا انت عايز تحرقه ولا ايه :t33:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> جاوبتك والله ..​


*خلاص صادق ...يبقى جاوبت 
:t33:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ماهو لو قلت علمانية يبقى  *مبداها فصل الدين عن الدولة *
> لعبت  بالكلمة دى  فى  حتت مختلفة فى الدستور يبقى انت كدة  اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> وما معنى كلمة بما* لم يخالف الشريعة الاسلامية*  اللى بقراها كتير دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عايزهم يفصلوا الدين عن الدولة أزاى ؟
يعنى مثلا الناس ما تاخدش أجازات فى الأعياد ويقولوا لهم مالناش دعوة ؟
يقولوا للناس مالناش دعوة بشرايعكم ( مسلم ومسيحى )
بجد مش فاهمها 

* *[FONT=&quot]( عدا المادة الثانية )  فين الكلمة دى اللى أتلعب بيها فى الدستور ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعها لى منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتقراها  كتير فين ؟!! (أنا قلت أشخاص ما ليش دعوة بيهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش شغلتى أعلم الناس تتكلم أزاى وفى أية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ليا دستور وقانون ومؤسسات الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فحدد لى بتقراها فين علشان أقدر أجاوبك [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزهم يفصلوا الدين عن الدولة أزاى ؟
> يعنى مثلا الناس ما تاخدش أجازات فى الأعياد ويقولوا لهم مالناش دعوة ؟
> يقولوا للناس مالناش دعوة بشرايعكم ( مسلم ومسيحى )
> بجد مش فاهمها
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتقراها  كتير فين ؟!! (أنا قلت أشخاص ما ليش دعوة بيهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش شغلتى أعلم الناس تتكلم أزاى وفى أية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ليا دستور وقانون ومؤسسات الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فحدد لى بتقراها فين علشان أقدر أجاوبك [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


انا قر يت دستور 2012 بتاع الحاج غريانى
 قريت الكلمة دى مش اقل من 35 مرة
 فى التغيير بقى بتاع موسى مش قريت
بس معقولة شالوا الجملة دى 
فية فرق ان الدولة يا عبود تدى اجازة فى عيد الاضحى او الميلاد 
وان  يكون نظامها دينى
اولا بقى تكون دولة مسيحية لما تدى اجازة للمسيحين فى اعيادهم
اكيد انت عارف  ان   حد السعف وخميس العهد والقيامة اجازة للمسيحين بس
يعنى المسيحين بياخدوا اجازات اعياد اكتر من المسلمين ههه
 يبقى الدولة هنا  اسلامية ازاى ؟؟؟
فلا جازات مش معيار قياس الدولة مدنية ولالا
ماهو امريكا اعياد  الكريسماس
تبقى  دينية امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هى علمانية فعلاً ( وهثبت لك حالاً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس انا ماقلتش ان فيه مشكلة فى الأحوال الشخصية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس.. أحنا معندناش مشاكل فى الأحوال الشخصية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبق وقلت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مطلوب من سيادة الرئيس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثورة فى القوانين وعلى اللوائح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى حكمتى أن الشعب متعصب وجاهل...وبيقوده قادة دينيين متعصبين وكارهين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...دة خطابهم ...فهل يكون الخطاب المُضاد له ( ألغى الدين ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماله برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعب جاهل بقى متعصب مش فاهم حاجة ...كلمة الشعب اللى هتمشى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة اللى حصل ...
> والا الديمقراطية من وجهة نظركم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان رأيكم هو اللى يمشى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​
> [/FONT][/FONT]



أنا هارد علي المشاركة ديه لأَنِّي لِسَّه مقريتش الباقيين 
ياسيدي الفاضل أصلا الديموقراطية متنفعش مع الجهل خالص ، لا تقولي صناديق انتخابات ولا تقولي ملوخية و شرعية ، صدقني والكلام ده من شهود عيان من أصدقائي وعيلتي في مصر ، ان ايام الانتخابات كان فيه ناس بتروح علشان الغرامة وهي مش بتعرف تقرا ولا تكتب أصلا ، ونسيبة الأمية في مصر حدث ولا حرج 
ومش بس أمية الكتابة والقراية ده أمية الثقافة والوعي وعدم الانقياد ، شعبنا مش بيقرا ياسيدي الفاضل هيكونله رأي سياسي ولا اجتماعي مستقل بيه ازاي؟ 
فالانتخابات لا تعبر عن وعي أصلا حتي نجاح السيسي لا يعبر عن وعي ، يعبر عن مشاعر فقط ، الناس انقادت بمشاعرها ناحية اللي شافته خلصها من كابوس مرسي والاخوان 
فالديموقراطية مش ان راينا هو بس اللي يمشي ، معرفش انت بتجيب الكلام ده منين 
لما يبقا الشعب فاهم هو بيعمل ايه وبيجنب الدين والمعتقدات علي جنب شويه وهو بيختار في السياسة ، أبقا ساعتها تعالي قولي الشعب اختار 
يعني انا كان ممكن أقول الكلام ده الي حد ما علي دوله زي تونس مثلا، نسبة الأمية في تونس شبه معدومه ، ساعتها ممكن أقول ان ده اختيار شعب 
أنما دلوقتي هو اختيار ناس معينة والشعب في الأغلب بينقاد بكلام الناس ديه وياسلام  بقا لو كان كلامهم  عن الدين[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا قر يت دستور 2012 بتاع الحاج غريانى
> فية فرق ان الدولة يا عبود تدى اجازة فى عيد الاضحى او الميلاد
> وان  يكون نظامها دينى


 *[FONT=&quot]دستور2012 أتلغى – وكان فيه مادة أضافية الى جوار مادة (2) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تتحدث عن الأحكام الكُلية 
*​


*[FONT=&quot]سورى أنى ما وضحتش بالظبط حدوتة الأعياد – ذكرتها مبتورة وناقصة ( عندى دى معلش ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الدولة الدينية تنص صراحة عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دستور السعودية ) – نموذج للدولة الثيوقراطية ( الدينية )[/FONT]*
​:download:







*[FONT=&quot]ودة كمان علشانك أنت بس – دستور الدولة الدينية كيف يكون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاحظ شئ النظام الأسلامى يقوم على ( المبايعة ) وعلى السمع والطاعة 
[/FONT]*​:download:​[/FONT]



​



*[FONT=&quot]مش عارف ان كنت قدرت أقرب الصورة وألا لأ ؟ أنت اللى تقول *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا نظامنا مش دينى يا جرجس[/FONT]*​ 


​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]عرفت لية بقى لما يدخل عضو ( غير مصرى ) ينتقد دستور بلدى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقوله – كلمنى عن دستور بلدك الأول .... 
ونقارن ونشوف ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسيدي الفاضل أصلا الديموقراطية متنفعش مع الجهل خالص ، لا تقولي صناديق انتخابات ولا تقولي ملوخية و شرعية ،.......


 *[FONT=&quot]متفق معاكى بنسبة 99,999999 %*​​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33: نسبة " جمال عبد الناصر " :t33:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا دايما باقول أن الديمقراطية لا تصلح لنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا نحن بصالحين لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ارجو قراءة ردى على جرجس يمكن الصورة تقترب من ذهنك قليلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو فيه أى  أستفسار  تحت أمرك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دستور2012 أتلغى – وكان فيه مادة أضافية الى جوار مادة (2) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تتحدث عن الأحكام الكُلية
> *​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]سورى أنى ما وضحتش بالظبط حدوتة الأعياد – ذكرتها مبتورة وناقصة ( عندى دى معلش ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الدولة الدينية تنص صراحة عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دستور السعودية ) – نموذج للدولة الثيوقراطية ( الدينية )[/FONT]*
> ​:download:
> 
> 
> ...


انا فاهم يا عوبد اننا  مش زيى السعودية
دولة دينية بحتة
عارف المشكلة فين يا عوبد
اننا بنلعب على الحبل ولا احنا علمانية بمفوهمها الواضح ولا دينية بدلالالتها
يعنى واحد يجى يقولك ياراجل بلد كافرة ضد الدين تقولة فين دة ؟؟؟ دى المادة التانية  بتقول ان الاسم دين الدولة
يجى حد يقول ياعم دى دولة دينية متخلفة تقولة ازاى ياعم فين دليلك هى مصر تبطبق احكام الشريعة عشان تقول كدة
يعنى من الاخر بتلعب على الطرفين
اللى عاوز يشوفها دينية فى عبائة مدنية هيشوفها
واللى عايز يشوفها مدنية فى عبائة دينية هيشوفها
ولا اية عبود[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 يونيو 2015)

أنا شايف إن احنا بعدنا عن موضوع ياسر رشدى حبتين
مسألة الدولة الدينية والعلمانية ممكن تكون موضوع منفصل أفضل


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا شايف إن احنا بعدنا عن موضوع ياسر رشدى حبتين
> مسألة الدولة الدينية والعلمانية ممكن تكون موضوع منفصل أفضل


معاك يا كبير
بس عارف المشكلة فين
ان ياسر حب يقول ان  ماحدث من فشل للاخوان السياسى لا يستدعى ان يتم ما حصل فى 3 يوليو
كثيرين من المدعوين اسلامين ابوا الاعتراف بجهل الاخوان لان هذا فى نظرهم تقلليل وهزيمة للاسلام السياسى وهنا  المعضلة الكبرى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه هي بقي معالم المصيبه والوكسه اللي انت شايفها بعد 30 يونيو يا مستر ياسر رشدي *


 
إنت فين ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2015)

*موجوده اهو يا استاذ ياسر *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يونيو 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موجوده اهو يا استاذ ياسر *


 
لا مقصدش ياأستاذة 

دا كان سؤال موجه من حضرتك لياسر رشدى 

أنا اقتبسته عشان يرد عليه 

عشان كده بقوله انت فين ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2015)

*هههههههههه مااشي حصل خير 
بس هو فعلا رد عالجزء الخاص بثورة 30 يونيوو وسكت ع كده
وبعدين اصل الموضوع اتفرع لاكتر من نقطه *


----------

